# Gheenoe questions



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

Welcome, From the pics it looks like a decent 40yr old boat. She’s gonna need some love. Check the transom for soft spots and rot! If the price is right buy it. What it’s worth is a number only you can answer.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I am not a Gheenoe expert but I have seen a few and that looks more like a flatback canoe. But I have been wrong more than once before.

People misuse the term Gheenoe because it recognizable.

There is a website that is only about Gheenoes - customgheenoe. They will know for sure.

ps: yes, you will get your toes wet.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Might be a "Lowsider", an older Gheenoe. Cool from an old boats perspective, but I'd look for "Highsider" to get a little more freeboard.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Mq690 said:


> New to the forum and have a few questions for some of you gheenoe guys out there. I have recently come across a used 1977 15’ 4 gheenoe in my neck of the woods that I’m considering buying. Only having kayaks I have little experience with boats and think this could be a good start to get my toes wet. Here are my questions.
> 
> 1. It’s a 40 odd year old boat is it any good?
> 2. How stable is this boat? I would like something I could stand up and fly fish out of.
> ...


Gheenoes, while cool and coveted, are not particularly rare. Because they’re not scarce, you shouldn’t have an issue figuring out what they generally go for in your neck of the woods. You’ll see them on websites like this, Custom Gheenoe, Craigslist, eBay, etc. Do your research and arm your self with some knowledge before considering cutting a deal. 

As for this particular boat, it’s hard to say what the value is without seeing it in person. A boat that old was made with wood in places that they now use composite material (such as the transom) so that is something to keep in mind. Take a long hard look at the hull to see if there are holes, delamination, cracks, etc. These will all be things worth addressing which means work which means money. 

The same can likely be said about the trailer. Small Gheenoe trailers are not particulatly expensive and if not maintained well, one that is 40yrs old may not be worth the headache. 

As for the fitness of Gheenoes for fly fishing boats, I had a 15’4” highsider that I fly fished out of for years. The old sale listing is someone on this sites classifieds page from a few months back. It’s obviously not a Hellsbay but it was plenty stable for me and one other angler to stand and fish. I actually had a raised front deck and a coooler mounted on the rear bench that I stood on to pole. Even with an angler on the front deck and someone poling from the cooler, the boat was stable enough to be comfortable. 

Good luck finding your next skiff!


----------

